# Simple question - what is the EASIEST cage for cleaning?



## RattyBoomBaLatty (May 29, 2013)

I have 3 ratty girls and a cage that is sucking the life out of me. It's a All Living Things Luxury Rat Pet Home and it just plain sucks when it's time to clean them out. It's a great cage otherwise, but my eyeballs bleed and fire comes out of my ears every time I have to pry those @*@& shelves out and try to snap the @#$*&% shelves back in on cleaning day. I don't want a cage so big that I can't transport it bc I like to bring the ratty cage into different rooms... and it needs to be big enough for 3 girls... but my priority is easy to clean. (I should add they're semi-litter trained).

Ideas? I have to buy one ASAP or I'll implode. I've researched cages more than a normal person should but I'm just not sure which ones are super easy to clean and which ones are a pain...

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## Hitmanthe3rd (Jul 16, 2013)

The pervue ff on amazon is said to be very easy to clean. Slide out tray!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

I have a Petco Rat Manor and its a breeze to clean. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## watts300 (Aug 3, 2013)

Yes, the Rat Manor is easy for me to clean, too. 

As you can see in their website's pictures, it has four main surfaces. The bottom pan, a middle platform, and two shelves that are about 1/4 the width of the bottom pan. 

The two shelves are very easily removable for rinsing, or for convenient detaching of fabric covering. 

The bottom pan is easily accessible by lifting the entire cage straight up with the low-mounted handles on the sides. 

The middle platform *can* be the most troublesome depending on how or if you cover it. If it's covered with fabric held on by binder clips on the four sides, it's tricky. If its *not* covered (and I'd highly recommend it being covered) or if you attach the fabric with snaps or Velcro, it'll be just as easy (or easier) than any of the other surfaces. 

It also comes with ramps. I only use the one that allows access from the bottom shelf to the middle platform. There's a smallish opening in the platform that would be difficult to jump through. But the shelves, at instruction-guide height, are easily jumped by the rats. 

Three rats would comfortably fit in there, too. I wouldn't say four though. 

In other words, for the $80(US) price tag, I'd definitely recommend it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

The feisty ferret takes around 2 hours for me to clean completely. They also have the single version too it's smaller than a cn. Also the rat manor and prevue small critter cage might be good too.

http://www.amazon.com/Prevue-Produc...ie=UTF8&qid=1377908044&sr=8-3&keywords=prevue


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Honestly the easiest cage to clean for me was a converted guinea cage. I built shelves into it using wire, covered those with fleece. The top pulled off, the fleece removed and the deep pan dumped out. 1 hr deep cleaning, 20 min top bedding change.


----------



## JBird (May 23, 2013)

The rat manor was NOT easy to clean, in my opinion. It was easier to clean than the Luxury Pet Rat home, but not by a large margin. My Feisty Ferret is an absolute dream to clean, but I'd actually prefer a double door opening on the front. I'd recommend a single Critter Nation or a Prevue ferret cage that's a single unit (called the "frisky ferret"), unlike the Feisty Ferret's double. Small enough to be portable and relatively inexpensive, but a dream to clean. Trust me, I feel your pain. I would get irrationally angry when cleaning the All Living Things home, but the new cage is 200% worth any money I ever spent on it for the stress it saves me from!


----------



## evander (Jun 30, 2013)

I had a Petco Rat manor for a short time until I went from 2 rats to 5.

I thought it was extremely easy to clean - seperated the base from the cage itself - put the whole thing in the shower/removable head preferable and shower it off with hot water. Done!!!

I think it is a great cage for 2 rats and can be ok for 3 who get lots of out of cage time.

My DFN is time consuming to clean - but not really difficult.

Hope this helped 8)


----------



## Siringo (May 7, 2012)

I would have to go with the single unit Critter Nation, because of the full width double doors which give you easy access to the entire thing, and because you can slide trays out and just scrub them in the tub. I really don't think it can be any easier.

It's heavy, but it has wheels, so you don't ever really need to lift anything but the trays. If I wasn't counting cage accessories and toys, it would probably only take like five or ten minutes to clean. With toys and everything, about forty-five minutes to an hour.


----------



## EJW323 (Jun 18, 2013)

I have a single unit CN and it's so easy to clean. I have two sets of fleece liners, and it probably only takes me twenty to thirty minutes to switch them out, wipe the cage down with wipes, and put everything back in. Couldn't be easier!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RattyBoomBaLatty (May 29, 2013)

Thanks so much everyone!!!! 

Siringo and EJW323 - do you know what the dimensions of the single CN are? When you go to the website the dimensions are for the entire unit - meaning undershelf and wheels, etc. I'd like to know the dimensions for the actual living space. Any ideas??


----------



## EJW323 (Jun 18, 2013)

RattyBoomBaLatty said:


> Siringo and EJW323 - do you know what the dimensions of the single CN are? When you go to the website the dimensions are for the entire unit - meaning undershelf and wheels, etc. I'd like to know the dimensions for the actual living space. Any ideas??


Hmm I'm actually not sure! I can try measuring it when I get back home.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RattyBoomBaLatty (May 29, 2013)

ejw323 said:


> hmm i'm actually not sure! I can try measuring it when i get back home.



thanks!!!!


----------



## EJW323 (Jun 18, 2013)

I actually never knew the dimensions included the stand! But I measured it (in inches) and it was 36" L, 23-24" W, and 24" H.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RattyBoomBaLatty (May 29, 2013)

ejw323 said:


> i actually never knew the dimensions included the stand! But i measured it (in inches) and it was 36" l, 23-24" w, and 24" h.


can't thank you enough!!!!


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

I have a liberta explorer and its very very easy to clean with full size access doors on the front and slide out trays xx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

